# Does posting messages on this forum or any forum feel like you are talking to a wall?



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, does it?

This is the feeling I get, when a message is posted you have to wait a few hours (if you are lucky) to a few days before you get a response, then you respond back and wait a few more days for another response. It is dragging out a conversation on the timescale, I wonder if this hurts the ability to communicate in real time, 
ofcourse, there are good things about forums too.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

You do learn a lot of things from what people post here. This can be very helpful in conversations, but if you rely too much on forums I suppose it can change your way of communicating to the point you have to put in extra effort to adapt to real world conversations...


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, but I'm usually talking to myself half the time anyway. I'm genuinely surprised whenever someone replies to me or quotes me.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Definitely. I don't even know why I post here sometimes. I guess I like typing.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes it does feel like Im talking to a wall, but then I talk to walls in real life anyway.  I do like people here. But I know I will never meet 99% of you all. I really dont know why I keep typing. I could quite easily lurk and still keep coming back here.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not really but I don't post to get a response or interact with other members very often.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

half and half, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't, depends on if people respond to your post, if it is something that would be worth responding to.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Not really


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, but unlike most of my wall-friends, it is a wall that occasionally talks back


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Same here. I usually post to amuse myself.


:ditto


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I run into that wall now and again just to make sure I'm not yet dead.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

It is nice to see that others have the same problems I have, and there is helpful info here, but as far as posting, I do feel like I'm talking to myself. Not even really sure why I post, unless I'm hanging on to that small chance that someone will talk to me. I'm so tired of being misunderstood by people who don't suffer from SA.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really feel that way on the forums, but I do when I'm private messaging someone on a forum and they don't respond back right away.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Sometimes it feels that way. Its nice to talk to people online, but it isn't really a substitute for talking to someone in person.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sort of, but I like forums better. In chat I can't get responses from as many people. Also you get more detailed responses on a forum than you would get on chat or in real life.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I complete waste of time. I dont know why I still do it.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

njodis said:


> :ditto


:ditto

I often don't even remember which threads I've posted in.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

hahaha very much so, sometimes no one even acknowledges your post and you just think dang I waited for nothing


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

On other forums that I've tried to join up, yeah.

Here? no. Maybe it's just because of the type of forum it is, but I think this community is different. People seem interested in helping each other, and seem understanding of what you have to say.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's like talking to a wall that's got it's back turned to you and is having a conversation with itself about how awesome it thinks it is.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> I complete waste of time. I dont know why I still do it.





SomeRandomGuy said:


> :ditto
> 
> I often don't even remember which threads I've posted in.





xstrongandsilentx said:


> hahaha very much so, sometimes no one even acknowledges your post and you just think dang I waited for nothing





asdlkm said:


> On other forums that I've tried to join up, yeah.
> 
> Here? no. Maybe it's just because of the type of forum it is, but I think this community is different. People seem interested in helping each other, and seem understanding of what you have to say.





Duke of Prunes said:


> It's like talking to a wall that's got it's back turned to you and is having a conversation with itself about how awesome it thinks it is.












Well, this wall is answering back. How ya doing guys?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I already posted in this thread.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes, yes.

But that's no big deal. I talk to inanimate objects all the time. Just this morning in fact, I told my alarm clock to shut up. Then it started going on about the weather and traffic, and I was like "uhhh, what did I just say?!?"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm a human WALL! I"m a human wall! People stare at me and make me crazy! 

Do you ever rffelll like a bookcase ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea sorta, but i really don't care. I like thinking about stuff on here. It keeps me entertained.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sort of, sometimes.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Sometimes. Then when I'm not ignored it's an infraction. FML.

...not always.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty much, yes, especially since my posts are usually ignored. I hate message boards and yet still use them. I've pledged several times to completely ban all message board usage, but it doesn't look like I'm doing too well on that resolve.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Good luck with that one icedover. 
I rarely post threads but I find that if I post something which I hope to get a response to then I normally do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sort of.....and I'm a moderator!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> Yea sorta, but i really don't care. I like thinking about stuff on here. It keeps me entertained.


yeah....except when it just annoys you


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm a human WALL! I"m a human wall! People stare at me and make me crazy!
> 
> Do you ever rffelll like a bookcase ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?


or a painting on the wall

oh and on occasion I have been known to be 'the great wall of China'


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Meh, sometimes, but that's okay. I don't expect this to help me with conversations in real time, however.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, definitely. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Its nice to relate to people with SA, but I feel like I'm ranting and people dont really care what I have to say or contribute anyway.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

its strange when the wall starts talking about you like your not there, haha.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sort of.....and I'm a moderator!


Uh oh. It's a mod. Better respond back. Hah. :b

No, I get that feeling too. Occasionally get a response or two on a thread I make but that's about it. I don't usually creep into the debate threads because I'mma scared of confrontation. :um


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

Posting on any web forum kind of makes me feel invisible. It like my posts always go unnoticed and I don't get much one-on-one interaction on forums either, so it doesn't feel like I'm actually talking to anyone. 

I can't stand when I post something on certain forums that's pretty deep and profound and they just skip over it like my post was completely invisible.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

yes it feels like i am talking to a wall, i guess i am not interesting enough or i dont post enough i dont know why.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No different than any other forum, really. Depends on the subject.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah. But when I post I don't really expect a response, especially if it's a big topic. I just give my two cents and then leave.

I don't respond to people either. Just like I'm not responding to Neptunus up there.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Neptunus. I'll respond to her!



Neptunus said:


> No different than any other forum, really. Depends on the subject.


Hi, I am not a wall.

I like cheesecake too.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I remember reading another thread where a girl said it feels like your talking to a room full of people, but your not sure if anyone is listening. I definitely relate to that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Poor Neptunus. I'll respond to her!
> 
> Hi, I am not a wall.
> 
> I like cheesecake too.


Aw, thanks! *Huggeths* I am not a wall and like cheesecake as well. Especially the kind with strawberry jam on top!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Its like talking to a wall that talks back. Since walls don't talk back, no it's not like a wall. I get responses. Don't mistake misunderstanding as absence of discourse for example. If everybody understood everybody all the time, then the dialog would be pointless. Same here on the forum. We are all effected by anxiety in different ways, for different reasons, and we react to it in different ways. That doesn't mean no one is listening or engaged.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

I am ok to talk to wall :b


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's like talking to a wall that's got it's back turned to you and is having a conversation with itself about how awesome it thinks it is.


I do, but it doesn't mean people don't read what you say. That's a bad habit that I have. If I don't get a reply or something, I think I was ignored. Lots of people are reading what we say, and we don't even know it!

Also, I've always liked your avatar I just never said anything up until now.


----------



## B0FF0 (Jun 3, 2011)

I joined because I was in the middle of a crisis but the only response I have gotten back was someone insinuating my wondering-out-loud question was stupid, so I was going to delete my account, but I found out I can't so I am trapped here.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah
a lot of times i feel like posting is similar to real life.
often in real life when i say something i feel is important, or was hoping to get a response and start a discussion,, i get ignored...exactly like forums. 
it's still better than not talking to anyone or anything, though.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes... specially when my post doesn't get a response but I realized you can't always take things personally. Sometimes people just don't know what/how to reply to you... that's why we all hit F5 on _New Posts_ and select the threads we can relate to or have opinion to share.


----------



## kingjay (Jun 4, 2011)

It doesn't too me, it is a good way for me to open up and get things I might not normally get off my chest, well, off my chest, I'm new to this forum, but I have post things up on job forums, on Q&A forums, most the time it is a good way to get things off my chest, relate to others, and seek advice, I don't always use the advice I get on forums though, and usually just go about the way I normally would, but it still feels good to let things out!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes but at least it looks less insane than talking to a wall.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, kind of. Mostly I'll just post things and not expect any kind of response. If I try to offer advice it's nice to get a 'thank you' or something but I don't expect it. I see posting here as practice in expressing my opinion, because I'm not so good at that in person.



Revenwyn said:


> Yes but at least it looks less insane than talking to a wall.


:lol


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sort of, but that's forums for yah!


----------

